# Lures for steelhead



## freshwaterexperience

Hey guys me again from out west lol I was trying to find the thread on this but couldn't so I'm just gonna put this up. But my number one goal for this fishing year is to catch a steelhead and I've read the threads and understand eggs or minnows or fly is the majority productive way (I could be wrong) but when/where would you guys throw lures like rebel craws or Crankbaits or spoons to catch a steelhead? I would like to try that first before learning to float spawn or minnows any help would be greatly appreciated and I figured you steelhead guys might enjoy a little steel talk this early


----------



## Snakecharmer

Little Cleo's in the Grand, Chagrin or Rocky rivers.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

In the fall? Winter? Or spring?


----------



## Snakecharmer

freshwaterexperience said:


> In the fall? Winter? Or spring?


Yes!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Thanks just wanted to make sure I wasn't throwing them when everyone over that way knew I wasn't gonna get anything and be laughed at  is there a certain set up you like for them as far as line rod etc or retrieval ?


----------



## laynhardwood

Steelhead will hit a lot of different lures. I always catch my biggest fish on crank baits. Inline spinners are also good choices. Grubs and swim baits also catch lots of fish. Spoons also work but I personally catch more fish on crank baits and spinners. When casting I use a shorter rod than I would use for drifting. I like a 7"medium action rod and a pflueger president reel. I like the slow retrieve speed for the colder water and the president is a good value. I typically use 8-10lb mono mostly 8 for excellent cast ability with light lures. I really don't like braid for steelhead fishing. I know some people use it for everything but I really don't like it. If your drag is set properly and you know how to fight fish 8lb is more than sufficient. I have caught steelhead up to 18lbs on 8lb mono. You should do some scouting now and catch some river smallies and rockbass while searching for deeper pockets that will hold steelhead. The river will change slightly after massive spring floods but you will have an idea of what the bottom looks like in lots of places.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

That sounds great hardwood thanks for the advice!!!!!


----------



## Ddog0587

Early fall and later in the spring are the best time to throw hardware IMHO. They are more aggressive when the water is warmer. Winter fish are in 33-34 degree water and pretty lethargic. It is possible to catch em on hardware but float fishing is king when it's cold.


----------



## laynhardwood

When the steelhead start migrating into the river there will be plenty of time to catch fish on lures. They will be pretty aggressive when the water is in the 50's and all the way through the 40's. I will catch them up until about 35degrees. Drifting is best when the water is cold but it's no where near as fun. I have caught thousands of steelhead and nothing beats the thump of a hit on hardware. Believe me I do drift fish in the winter quite often and it's fun but not as fun.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Everyone has their own opinion and things that work for them, Most important aspect of steelhead fishing in my opinion is reading the water and knowing how to time the run when the water is coming down after a hard rain into fishable conditions. I Have had luck chucking hardware early fall and late spring as said above, The fish while they are in the lake and lower stretches of the river feed heavily on Emerald shiners. Black Spinners, White Spinners work well and in deeper water Gold / Black Storm Hot-N-Tot with yellow dots have produced fish for me in the past. Downfall of chucking hardware is the rivers have a lot of obstructions like downed tree limbs, boulders etc to be snagged on so dont get discouraged if you lose some lures. Goodluck!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Thanks sniper!!! Ok hopefully some can help me tonight I'm going to the rocky tomorrow to get some water time and chase smallies and rock bass can anyone help me as to where I can safely park and enter the river ? I'll find the fish when I get in there I just need to know that my jeep won't get towed lol any help would be greatly appreciated and if anyone sand to meet up and show me a few ropes I would be more than happy to toss some lures with you!!!


----------



## ejsell

There are marked parking lots along the river throughout the park. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snaggletooth

spinners & jigs


----------



## y-town

Little Cleo and KO Woblers and *BANG . *Have fun !


----------



## kayak1979

I have some new lures that I will be using this year that will make me never pick up a Bluefox Vibrax ever again. I'm certain they will catch my personal best steelhead this season! =) I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood

I would probably still keep a couple vibrax on hand JIC. I like to have options when throwing hardware. Every season you will learn new techniques but don't forget the old ones it could save a trip someday


----------



## ldrjay

kayak1979 said:


> I have some new lures that I will be using this year that will make me never pick up a Bluefox Vibrax ever again. I'm certain they will catch my personal best steelhead this season! =) I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you'll never give up that bluefox!!!!lol


----------



## kayak1979

Probably so, seems like that's the first section I walk into at harbor bait every time I go lol.


----------



## ldrjay

kayak1979 said:


> Probably so, seems like that's the first section I walk into at harbor bait every time I go lol.


man it works! keep it as a backup and experiment with other stuff. always always keep the goto on standby! I was whackin smallies and steel at the end of the spring when nothing else would work. I ordered more just to have them.


----------



## TopCat

I've done real well on Panther Martins and Maglips, even in the dead of winter.


----------



## fritoking

My daughter was slamming them late last September on some 2" rapala-like floating minnow plugs we bought at Dicks. I made sure to go back and buy a dozen or so....and they haven't had them.since. They really look like emerald shiners.


----------



## laynhardwood

Rapalas work quite well also to get them a little deeper sometimes I will put split shot about 24" above them and let it sink to the bottom and then retrieve. I can't tell you how many that little trick has accounted for over the last twenty years but I can assure you it's a lot. The count down rapalas do not have the same action and I don't even other with those.


----------



## y-town

fritoking said:


> My daughter was slamming them late last September on some 2" rapala-like floating minnow plugs we bought at Dicks. I made sure to go back and buy a dozen or so....and they haven't had them.since. They really look like emerald shiners.


Any pictures or name of them lures.


----------



## fritoking

y-town said:


> Any pictures or name of them lures.


Here is a pic, not sure on the name


----------



## fritoking

I haven't seen them in stock at the Wooster Dicks since I purchased them.They are about 2 "


----------



## laynhardwood

Those look like matzuo


----------



## Narwhal

I fished rocky river a few days ago and it was low and a lot of minnows. Didn't stay to long caught 3 small bass


----------



## kayak1979

There was a steelhead caught this last week in the Rocky per the Cleveland Metroparks fishing report.


----------



## ldrjay

kayak1979 said:


> There was a steelhead caught this last week in the Rocky per the Cleveland Metroparks fishing report.


that's not the only place.


----------



## bdawg

I don't have a lot of experience on steelhead, but I've caught one on a little blade bait. Not sure if it was a vibee or cicada, but it worked. It had blue and orange on it similar to an emerald shiner. Caught smallies on it too. I like that you can let them sink into a hole and jig them out.


----------



## fritoking

y-town said:


> Any pictures or name of them lures.


 not the best pic but I found one


----------

